# 13" Black Dimond Rhom



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how i love this fish, i have had him almost a year now he has grown about half and inch shrunken a bit in hight but that was my fault for neglect for a few missed feedings and water changes















, but now he is putting his weight back on and is looking awesome, still has the scars from fighting one of the only rhoms that has scars on him in this forum, i think it adds character and makes him more badass







, this is his good side in the pics the bad side ain't pretty almost all scars (i didn't add any scars to him they were like that since before he was imported)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice looking diamond rhomb... makes that tank look real small what size is it??


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice bob....what's the height of that tank??


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

48" by 18" and 15 or 16" tall hes going into a 120 in a few days when my 10" black is coming in here









thanks for the replies


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I WAS THINKING AROUND 15 HEIGHT ANYWAY HELL LOVE THE 120 MORE ROOM


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hopefully my dad wont set up his saltwater 300gal again so he can have the caribes 180 and they will take the 300


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

bob351 said:


> 48" by 18" and 15 or 16" tall hes going into a 120 in a few days when my 10" black is coming in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's only like 55 gallons.....good to see it's getting a bigger tank...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well he had the 180 but well the caribes came along and he had to temporarily downsize although it seems like he loves it in here swims much more and is way more aggresive


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That is a great looking rhom! I like that yellow, do you think its natural or your substrate?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Good looking rhom, at LEAST get it something deeper. Rhoms are from deep waters and need big depth in a tank. Very nice looking though.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Great Rhom I can understand why he is your pride and joy.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

very nice! looks like the tides gone out in his tank


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

sprfunk said:


> That is a great looking rhom! I like that yellow, do you think its natural or your substrate?


I think all diamond rhoms have yellow underneath. Mine does. Beautiful rhom. He looks mighty thick.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome rhom...I like the 3rd pic alot looks sweet with that angle


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

beauty rhom and great photos!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

nice piranha but thats the worst tank i have ever seen...id hate to be in that tank..no height..destroy that tank man,thats way to low for the 10" thats goin in there...i really feel bad for any piranha thats goin in there lol


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you have pics of your other rhoms?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing look!...nice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys for all the replies and the yellow is natural if i put him iwth nothing he is still like that, the tank is low i agree but i have no other tanks at the moment i will upgrade everything no worries im just waiting for the 300 in a few months











ASNXPS2 said:


> Do you have pics of your other rhoms?


here is the 7"er i dont have a pic of the 10" i will make a topic about him in a few days with pics


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

need_redz said:


> nice piranha but thats the worst tank i have ever seen...id hate to be in that tank..no height..destroy that tank man,thats way to low for the 10" thats goin in there...i really feel bad for any piranha thats goin in there lol


better than a 10 gallon or a really tall tank(temporarily)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking rhom! That's a mighty shallow looking tank...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. i wish i could have one of those. but my mom wont let me have any more tanks.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i cannot help it but i love the bright red eyes of diamond rhoms-the last pic is a really nice one.
hope you get a bigger tank soon


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> That is a great looking rhom! I like that yellow, do you think its natural or your substrate?


I think all diamond rhoms have yellow underneath. Mine does. Beautiful rhom. He looks mighty thick.
[/quote]
There are a lot that have yellow, then again some have blue and some are just black with silver. I think yellow was the lowest on the list for me, but this guy is kinda changing that for me. He looks great.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

need_redz said:


> nice piranha but thats the worst tank i have ever seen...id hate to be in that tank..no height..destroy that tank man,thats way to low for the 10" thats goin in there...i really feel bad for any piranha thats goin in there lol


he knows what he is doing, the fish seems really healthy and not stressed at all so he must be doing something right.

love the setup bob, it looks really natural!


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Great job! He's huge. Hope you can max him out to 18".


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

One of the best looking rhoms I've seen.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

THAT IS A BEAST OF A RHOM. Is he still around?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah i still got him, hes not much bigger just wider, but thanks









after this tank he was in a 90 for a few months and now since i got rid of my caribes hes in the 180 for life


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Resurrected.....

You might as well put up some updated pics.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Resurrected.....
> 
> You might as well put up some updated pics.


Right


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ill get some new shots over the holidays and start a new thread


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that shallow tank would make a nice reef


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nice 13" diamond rhom, i've never seen one that big before.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very sexy Rhom,

andy


----------

